# Forelleneier wo kaufen?



## Robin1996 (20. November 2011)

Wie jedes Jahr ziehe ich dieses Jahr auch wieder aus Eiern Forellen. Meine erste Brut dieses Jahres schwimmt bereits und ist schon angefüttert. Ich habe dieses Jahr alles vergrößert und kann knapp 50000st Eier ausbrüten. Allerdings habe ich nicht vor soetwas durchzuführen. Ich habe bis jetzt mit dem ausbrüten von Forellen sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht obwohl mir immer in diesem Forum davon abgeraten wurde da ich ja keine Ahnung habe#d, weil ich zu jung bin#q (das alter hat nicht unbedingt etws zu sagen aber das müsstet ihr eigentlich wissen). Naja bei mir hat es das dritte Jahr erfolgreich geklappt ( am Anfang hatte ich zwar noch ein bischen zu hohe Verluste aber die waren aufjedenfall noch vertretbar ).
So jetzt genug von mir erzählt ich suche ein Verkäufer der mir die Eier auch zuschickt am besten nicht nur Regenbogenforelleneier sonder auch Bachforelleneier und das in einer kleineren Stückzahl von 3000-5000st.
Ich würde mich über schnelle Antworten sehr freuen da bald ja keine Eier mehr vorhanden sind.

Dieser Text wurde mit dem IPhone verfasst.


----------



## Robin1996 (20. November 2011)

*AW: Forelleneier wo kaufen?*

Vielleicht könnt ihr mir sagen was ihr für 1000 eier zahlt? (12-15€ ist mir bekannt)


----------



## Hardyfan (20. November 2011)

*AW: Forelleneier wo kaufen?*

Hier

http://www.hirschquellen.de/

kann man Forelleneier kaufen.


----------



## Robin1996 (21. November 2011)

*AW: Forelleneier wo kaufen?*

Danke ich denke ich werde dort mal anrufen Nachfragen und mir demnächst welche zuschicken lassen.
Wie sieht's aus mit der erbrütung von bachforellen gibt's da etwas zu beachten was es bei Regenbogenforellen nicht gibt bis jetzt weis ich sie vertragen auch kälteres Wasser, sie schwimmen am Grund, ich darf das anfüttern nicht verpennen.
Ich hab gesehen die haben Goldforellen die sind so zu handhaben wie Regenbogen oder?


----------

